# Bred too soon/ too old?



## shoefly (Sep 23, 2011)

I was fortunate to have a sweet German Shepherd companion in my house for 10 years. He passed away last December. During the past couple months, I have realized I am ready for a new buddy, and I started the search to find him. I finally found one and delightedly gave the breeder my deposit. Since then I found out that the mother gave birth to a previous litter last March (2011). This current litter was delivered in September. Is breeding a female twice in one year too often? Also, I found out that she is 5 years old. Is that a less preferred age to create healthy dogs with excellent conformity? I am worried because I really love and crave the presence of the regal beauty of an superb shepherd. I do not plan on breeding him, but I am spending a lot of money ($4500) to at least narrow down the chances of getting a less than favorably proportioned buddy. I know puppy choice is always a gamble. But I want to at least do what I can to get the dog I want. I know this sounds superficial, but I really admire and respect the beauty of the breed. Also, i do not want to financially support/ encourage a breeder who is just taking advantage of people and verging on puppy mill behavior. Other than the age & frequency of breeding, the breeder did not throw out any other red flags. She welcomed my visit to her house to see the parents, supplied name of her vet, and gives a decent guarantee. (Yet, a guarantee does not cover majestic snout or handsomeness of fella.) I hope I am just being hyper-sensitive. I know I will love my boy how ever he turns out. I cared and cried through epileptic seizures with my last sweetheart for 8 out of his 10 years. This time, however, I wanted to treat myself to handsome and healthy. Thanks for any insight you can give.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont like the idea of having 2 litters in 1 year. 

Females are usually bred up until they are 6 or 7 years old.

$4,500!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is that how much the puppy is?

Are you located in the US? Are you importing? Why is the puppy so expensive?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with breeding a female in back-to-back heats, as long as it is only done occassionally, and is given a year or more off between back-to-back breedings. Though even breeders differ in their opinion on back-to-back breedings. 

Five years is not too old. Especially if the female has been bred before, and delivered with no issues, showed good mothering instincts, and rebounded well from her whelp.

4500 for a pup is NUTS!!! But it is your money, you may spend it as you wish.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> There is nothing wrong with breeding a female in back-to-back heats, as long as it is only done occassionally, and is given a year or more off between back-to-back breedings. Though even breeders differ in their opinion on back-to-back breedings.
> 
> Five years is not too old. Especially if the female has been bred before, and delivered with no issues, showed good mothering instincts, and rebounded well from her whelp.
> 
> 4500 for a pup is NUTS!!! But it is your money, you may spend it as you wish.


This is basically what I was going to say. 

And, 5 years is an excellent age for a mother dog--mature but not old. That's really prime of life for a dog.


----------



## shoefly (Sep 23, 2011)

Sincerest thanks for your quick reply! I agree about the cost. (My husband agrees even more!) As they (we) say, a fool & her money are soon parted. As for the reason for the cost, the parents are champions from Germany. I know that doesn't really validate the amount. Still, it was the only puppy I could find in the colors I want that seemed to be a reputable breeder in my area (Dallas).
Again, thanks for the insight.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am sure there are fantastic breeders in your area with champion dogs, in the colors you prefer for ALOT less.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I'm in DFW too and we drove all the way to MI to pick up our puppy, AND it still cost us less than 4,500! 

Please tell us what type of GSD you like. I pm'd you by the way.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I can buy a titled bred female and import her in that price neighborhood. Puppies IN GERMANY usually are less than E1000 ($1400 or so...)...........

Am assuming it is a Euro showline pup - I could recommend a few good breeders here - not the high profile "names" sell them for a bit under $2000 US....

Too bad you put up a deposit prior to posting ehre.....I hope that you get a pup that is everything it should be, and wins the Sieger title too!!!!

Lee


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

if you want a beautiful puppy from a reputable kennel owned by someone who will go the extra mile to match you with *exactly* the dog for you (and have no doubt, said dog will be *beautiful *and very well bred)...listen to josie/zeus!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

katieliz said:


> if you want a beautiful puppy from a reputable kennel owned by someone who will go the extra mile to match you with *exactly* the dog for you (and have no doubt, said dog will be *beautiful *and very well bred)...listen to josie/zeus!!!


:thumbup: We have a winner!!!!!!!!!

Alta-Tollhaus has *GORGEOUS* dogs


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Aww thanks ladies! For me, this dog is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING beautiful in every way and HE works!

Singer Hits Charts at #1 | Long-Dangerous Tails


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

shoefly said:


> Sincerest thanks for your quick reply! I agree about the cost. (My husband agrees even more!) As they (we) say, a fool & her money are soon parted. As for the reason for the cost, the parents are champions from Germany. I know that doesn't really validate the amount. Still, it was the only puppy I could find in the colors I want that seemed to be a reputable breeder in my area (Dallas).
> Again, thanks for the insight.


I think I know who you're referring to, and I would personally continue looking. It sounds like you want a black and red German showing dog? I've had two (still have one of them), and I paid $1500 for each. If this is who I think it is, they have a pricing tier and their bottom line cheapest dog is in the range that you should be able to find a well bred dog of similar lines. There is a picture on the site of the breeder with two dogs that happen to be the sire and grand-sire of my Dena, who as I said, was $1500. They are not her dogs, but her being pictured with them implies that they are at least in her lines, which they may be, but if so, it's several generations back.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I am in the same area you are and there are a couple of NON REPUTABLE breeders in Dallas that you want to stay away from! I have a feeling you have found one of them. If you want to PM I will confirm.

If you are looking for a quality SL black/red in the Dallas metroplex check with Jennifer at VTDS shepherds German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX. She titles her dogs, has a trainer from Germany and her prices are reasonable ($1500-$2500).

If you don't mind shipping then Josie has given a great recommendation. If you are looking for WL, there are a couple of nice WL breeders in the area as well, but from the price you mentioned I suspect you are looking at SL.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

shoefly said:


> Sincerest thanks for your quick reply! I agree about the cost. (My husband agrees even more!) As they (we) say, a fool & her money are soon parted. As for the reason for the cost, the parents are champions from Germany. I know that doesn't really validate the amount. Still, it was the only puppy I could find in the colors I want that seemed to be a reputable breeder in my area (Dallas).
> Again, thanks for the insight.


I'm in Dallas, and you certainly don't need to spend $4500 for a black and red puppy whose parents are champions from Germany. I think I know who you're talking about, and I would strongly suggest you use the breeder GSDAlphamom posted above instead.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There are a bazillion breeders who breed from champion lines from Germany - that does not justify the high price.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

after reading the above posts i'd walk away from my deposit. especially if i considered the entire price affordable.


----------

